# Can anyone please tell me how to undo overclocking on my computer?



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

I bought my computer second hand at a Govenment auction & i know i've noticed before, somewhere in the start up that is says something about being overclocked.

Well i've finally put 2 & 2 together & figured out that is probably the reason my bedroom is cooking right now everytime i leave me computer on overnight! & with a heatwave of 45c temperatures at the moment it's just unbearable, so i really want to turn off the overclocking on my computer, but i have NO idea how to!

I've tried a google search, but can't really figure out how to undo it from that. 

Can anyone give me advice on how to do it & also, before i fiddle with anything, am i likely to loose data etc in doing it? Will undoing it wipe the hard drive or is it just a minor adjustment?

& i guess also, can anyone tell me, will it make a big difference to the heat coming off my PC? Although i think i know the answer to this is yes from what i've already read & seen when i switch it off for the night!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can reset the BIOS to factory defaults, which should remove any overclocking that has been done.

It would help a bunch to know the make/model of the machine, that would help us give you more specific instructions.


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

it's a pentium 4 1600 with 512mbs ram, orignially running on windows 2000 pro & now i have it i have it running on windows xp

it also says "netset" on a sticker thingy on the front of the computer

does that help or is there different info you need?

& how do i reset the bios & does that wipe stuff or is it a simple thing to do?

sorry, i have no idea at all what i am doing with this! thanks for your help though


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

When the computer first starts up it goes through a serios of tests which is called POST
( power on self test ) if you keep a eye on the sceen it should say something like "to enter set up press delete or F2" it depends on the BIOS., you have to be quick otherwise windows will boot as normal.
Once you have entered the bios you should see an option to "load fail safe defaults" when you have selected them press F10 to save and exit the bios. Your computer should then boot as normal having removed the overclocking settings.


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

& that's all i have to do bigbear? that's really simple  thank you! 

is there any way of knowing if it will change any other setting on my computer, or anything else it could do i should be aware of?


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Yes its that simple, if you follow what I have said you should have no problems you are simply setting the bios back to the system defaults.


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

OK great!  i guess i just worry that maybe there's other stuff set differently that i'm used to & will have hassels with when changed back to default, but i dont' know any of it can be worse than cooking here right now! it's 3am, doors wide open & still a sauna in here! i can't belive the heat constantly coming off my computer! i dont' think it's actually THAT high, just constant & in a non-breezy part of the room


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

Well, i just did the above & my computer wouldn't start again. it came up with a black screen & a wide white stripe across the bottom & just froze at that point.

i tried pulling the plug then restarting & it gave me the option of starting normally, starting in safe mode or returning ot the last good settings, which i chose but it froze at that point. i restarted & it froze at that point again, even when i selected different options.

i went back into bios, trying to figure out what i could do & below the load fail safe defaults option was a load optimised defaults option, so i tried yes to that & it seems to have fixed the problem (well computer start again)

i have NO IDEA what is going on with my computer now though!

i also found the system temperature stuff while i was in bios, the system is at 46c & CPU is at 51c. it was the same when i went back in after the computer failed to start too though. It seems a bit high to me, but i'm not sure if it is or not. Room temperature here at the moment is about 26c


----------



## Anon23 (Mar 18, 2005)

That means the system probly just needs the bios reset to properly use all the stuff in the computer. You'll need someone to help you go through the bios settings based on what is in the computer to get it working. Thats probly all that is wrong. 

When you work with a computer from scratch, the biggest thing you have to do is make sure bios settings are right. They're usually just simple things dealing with the physical settup of your hardrives or something. It depends how custom the system was made by the people using and how far that is from being runnable on default.

If you can get someone the right info it won't be hard to fix. If thats the problem of course.

And now that i've read the post a little more clearly, i'd have to say take the same logic. Get detailed info on yoru bios options and what is installed in the system. down to a T. 8) If you dont know how, ask and maybe someone knows how to get that info posted easilyto help you figure it out. If its from a government auction and it was a government computer who knows what weird setup they used. Or what setup whoever was using it had used. Do you know what the settings were prior to the reset?

Did they say anything significant at the auctin about how the system was setup?


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

Thanks Anon 

i have absolutely NO IDEA what the set up was! No idea what it was used for, other than it was an ex-governement one & was one of the newest they were selling at the auction if that means anything re what it's uses might have been. 

i have also had it for probably about a year, maybe a little more now & have added an extra Hard drive - kept the original as the master and added a second one as the slave.

i have also added a tv tuner card and a new graphics card and new USB ports and a new dvd writer so i dont' know if that stuff will also impact on the setup & what's running what

All i really want to do is turn down the heat it is giving off, so i dont' know if there is any other simpler way of acheiving this?

i have no idea what info to write her re the bios details & what's running, so i really need someone to tell me what's needed i'm afraid. Also, i'm sure i have seen it saying something about the overclocking somewhere at some point, but i didn't see anything as it started before or after fiddling with the bios this time if that means anything to anyone


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

To be honest when installing a new motherboard you don't often have to change anything in the bios the defaults work fine.I know that is probably not helping you at this moment just pointing this out. 
It would help to try and work out whats going on if you can find out the make and model of the motherboard. Download Everest and it should tell you the make and model of the motherboard etc. Post back results 
http://www.majorgeeks.com/EVEREST_Free_Edition_d4181.html


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

ok here is the info from the "overclock" on that report. i hope it gives all the info needed. i want to give all the info, but i dont' want to just overload the thread with a tonne of useless info & that whole report was VERY long!

Overclock

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties: 
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4 
CPU Alias P68, Willamette, A80528 
CPU Stepping D0 
Engineering Sample No 
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.60GHz 
CPUID Revision 00000F12h

CPU Speed: 
CPU Clock 1603.51 MHz (original: 1600 MHz) 
CPU Multiplier 16.0x 
CPU FSB 100.22 MHz (original: 100 MHz) 
Memory Bus 133.63 MHz

CPU Cache: 
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions 
L1 Data Cache 8 KB 
L2 Cache 256 KB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties: 
Motherboard ID 06/19/2002-i845-W627HF-6A69VM4JC-00 
Motherboard Name MSI MS-6530 (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 2 DIMM, Audio)

Chipset Properties: 
Motherboard Chipset Intel Brookdale i845 
Memory Timings 3-3-3-6 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

SPD Memory Modules: 
DIMM1 256 MB PC133 SDRAM (3.0-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz) 
DIMM2: Legend FC37P603 256 MB PC133 SDRAM (3.0-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz) (2.0-2-2-5 @ 100 MHz)

BIOS Properties: 
System BIOS Date 06/19/02 
Video BIOS Date 01/12/05 
Award BIOS Type Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG 
Award BIOS Message W6530IMS V1.2B2 061902 15:51:11 
DMI BIOS Version 6.00 PG

Graphics Processor Properties: 
Video Adapter nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 
GPU Code Name NV34B (AGP 4x 10DE / 0326, Rev A1) 
GPU Clock 270 MHz 
Memory Clock 182 MHz

actually this bit might be different info that might be needed too

DMI

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ BIOS ]

BIOS Properties: 
Vendor Award Software International, Inc. 
Version 6.00 PG 
Release Date 06/19/2002 
Size 256 KB 
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120 
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD 
Supported Standards DMI, APM, ACPI, ESCD, PnP 
Expansion Capabilities ISA, PCI, AGP, USB

[ System ]

System Properties: 
Manufacturer MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD 
Product MS-6530 
Wake-Up Type Power Switch

[ Motherboard ]

Motherboard Properties: 
Manufacturer MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD 
Product MS-6530

[ Chassis ]

Chassis Properties: 
Manufacturer Protech Australasia 
Version NetSet Specialist 
Serial Number PMC57302 
Chassis Type Desktop Case

[ Memory Controller ]

Memory Controller Properties: 
Error Detection Method 8-bit Parity 
Error Correction None 
Supported Memory Interleave 1-Way 
Current Memory Interleave 1-Way 
Supported Memory Speeds 70ns, 60ns 
Supported Memory Types DIMM, SDRAM 
Supported Memory Voltages 3.3V 
Maximum Memory Module Size 1024 MB 
Memory Slots 2

[ Processors / Intel Pentium(R) 4 ]

Processor Properties: 
Manufacturer Intel 
Version Intel Pentium(R) 4 
External Clock 100 MHz 
Maximum Clock 2400 MHz 
Current Clock 1600 MHz 
Type Central Processor 
Voltage 3.3 V 
Status Enabled 
Upgrade ZIF 
Socket Designation Socket 478

is this what is needed? or am i somewhere on the right track?


----------



## Anon23 (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm not sure if your not overclocked now or overclocked half percent. 8)

If he has certain hardrive setups it can run into a problem. I'd check his motherboard make to see if it has any funky features on it. Some older boards at one point had odd video setting stuff. I dont remember when though.

I'm looking also.


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Looking at the manual for that motherboard, I can not see anything out of the ordinary with it, and if the bios is set to optimised defaults I see know reason why it should not work ok. 
As for the heat issue I can only suggest that you install a case fan to get the hot air out of the case quicker instead of buildng up, if you can install one in the front and one in the back creating a flow through the case, that would be even better.
Manual http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/download/dld/spt_dld_detail.php?UID=298&kind=1


----------



## Anon23 (Mar 18, 2005)

Yea, sorry! I have heard of this problem before though. :\

His moniter screwing up might be a hint. Is that generally a heating issue? NvM. I know ive heard of this before. This sounds so cliche. I cant think of what it is. This is why i havent take my A+ test yet. 

/ignore me! sorry.


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

Ok i'm starting to think is it actually worth trying to fiddle with, or just live with it & make sure i turn the computer off at night during summer?

There is actually already a fan in the front and back of the case, i could take the side of the cover off though if it needs more air still. Are the operating temperatures a problem? (46c System & 51c CPU).

The real problem i was hoping to fix is actually the temperature leaving the case, it's like having a heater on in the room from the heat coming off it into the room.

Monitor is working fine, it is an LCD if that means anything though.


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

The only problem what i can see you have now is the heat issue (correct)
From your temps I can see the system is a bit on the high side, if fans are not solving the problem you could always look at water cooling for the cpu which tends to generate most of the heat. 
Also make sure there is enough room around the case for air to circulate.


----------



## Anon23 (Mar 18, 2005)

Did he say anything about haveing a heatsink fan? Maybe he can check his PSU fans too. Just a suggestion.


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Anon23 said:


> Did he say anything about haveing a heatsink fan? Maybe he can check his PSU fans too. Just a suggestion.


He didn't, but I don't think his cpu would last long without one.
I take your point with the psu, this can generate quite a bit of heat as well.
I think his problem is a combination of the heat in Aussie at the moment and where the pc is. in his bedroom with probably not enough airflow around it.


----------



## Tayman (Nov 25, 2001)

i have NO IDEA what type of fans i have! sorry.

i guess what i was originally thinking, is the reason the computer is so hot is probably because of the overclocking that i thought was on the system. i was hoping to be able to switch that off, loosing a little performance, but not cooking here because of the heat the computer is giving off into the room.

The problem i'm having is instead of being able to leave the computer on overnight to do things like defragment & other general boring stuff i like to do while not at my computer, if i try to do that at the moment, then i can't sleep properly because of the heat. & even during the day, i'm trying to minumise the time i have my computer on because even when idol it seems to be heating the room. it's not a problem as such, just an inconvenience really.

Is the heat of the computer cpu etc a problem for the computer? Is it going to shorten the operating life or something? i'm guess i'm wondering if it's even worth trying to do anything with, or whether to just keep switching the computer off unless i really need it on until the weather cools down (and then enjoy a nice warm room in winter)

I just never had this problem with my old computer, that's why i thought it should be easy to fix. that was a pentium 2 300mmx processor though, so maybe it's just the increased power with this one means i'm going to have it giving off lots of heat anytime it's on & i jsut have to live with it?


----------

